# parrot fish



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

a friend of mine had a purple parrot fish and told me the color faded and it turned orange.he also told me sooner or later all parrot fishs loose there color..if thats the case why would someone inject them with color if its not gona last forever?


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

for someone to say "wow what a pretty fish" and buy it.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Death by Dyeing


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

CHOMP said:


> for someone to say "wow what a pretty fish" and buy it.
> [snapback]811509[/snapback]​


----------



## erinmazz (Dec 27, 2004)

not all parrot fish suffer through a horrible dyeing experience, purple parrots for one are not dyed, jellybean parrots that are dyed purple(or green,blue,pink....)
will eventually lose their color returning to their natural pinkish white


----------



## Vince (Aug 24, 2004)

This parrot was not injected with anything....


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

> purple parrots for one are not dyed


HUH? Purple is not a natural color for a parrot.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

i believe there talking about parrot FISH


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

Pufferpunk said:


> Death by Dyeing
> [snapback]814284[/snapback]​


that's just fucked up!!







i didn't know about the dyeing sh*t!! i even used to buy parrots to my girl







i thought thise were their natural colors....thos fuckers deserve to die!!!!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Pufferpunk said:


> HUH? Purple is not a natural color for a parrot.
> [snapback]816571[/snapback]​


there is a parrot that is called a 'purple' parrot that is orange with a pink tint that is the natural color of the fish and they are the ones that seem to get to be the largest parrots. I don't know why they got the name, but they are not dyed purple


----------

